# New Ralph pics



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiinally gotten around to getting some Ralphie pics


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Ralph is so cute! I love the first picture!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Some more...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too funny lol In the one pic it looks like he is eating while doing a handstand and looked so fierce with the sock. Ty for sharing these great pics.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys  he truly is a cutie patoutie!
For some reason he just loves feet...weirdo :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love Ralph!! What a cutie-pie!! I just love the first one with the sock & the head-stand in the food dish! He's got great expressions! I can't believe you've kept such cuteness away from us for so long!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks PJM, one day I may commission a picture from you!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

There's little trouble-maker Ralph...he is SUCH a cutie!!

Strange he hasn't been mentioned in Snarf's blog...isn't it...? 'course it IS a family-rated blog.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, love the "Ralph's foot fetish" picture, he looks so determined


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice pictures. Looks like he has no fear of your cat either.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The sock pictures are fabulous! Ralphie, Cleo and Cat are all adorable!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, I just love Ralph, what a sweet little face! My favorite pic is "Coy Ralph"


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

The sock pictures are seriously hilarious. What a little cutie!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys...he is quite the character 

MissC...I am sure if the parties happen chez Snarf, then Ralph will have a (dis)honorable mention on the blog....they seemingly have the same taste in food bowls too  

Critterheaven; besides both being picky eaters, both of our critters have great temperaments and are very social. We had some friends over on the weekend who Ralph had never met before but you would never know that based on his behaviour. He has no fear of Cleo - they never hang out unsupervised....ever! - Cleo is always next to his cage or sitting at a respectful distance when Ralph is out, so i guess they are used to each other (I have had cats in the past that I would never have trusted in the same room as Ralph but Cleo is excellent.) If anything when Cleo is sitting around, Ralph wanders over to check him out, he looks like a warm and fluffy place to hide...and it's Cleo that jumps up and moves away :lol: 

I love my lil guys


----------

